# Sore Eyes??



## livinginhope (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if anyone gets sore eyes?? My eyes are especially sore in the mornings and actually feel quite funny all day. They are quite often a bit bloodshot and sometimes a thick layer of whitish sort of mucous is covering one or both of them when I wake up. I don't need glasses, have been tested.

I know one doctor said that she wouldn't treat me with Thyroxine because it could affect my eyes but she didn't say how. I was just wondering if anyone else had this problem and if they thought it was from the Hashi's or the Thyroxine?

Also, here are my latest labs from 8th March 2011:

TSH: 2.11 (Range: 0.35 - 5.50)
Free T4 15.3 (Range: 9.0 - 25.0) last one was 10.9
Free T3 3.6 (Range: 3.5 - 6.5)
TG antibodies 148 (<60)
TPO antibodies 301 (<60)

So I gave these to my doctor (he didn't order them) and he has doubled my Thyroxine to 100mcg a day. He wants me to re-do the tests at the end of April and he said he may add a T3 drug. He agrees that my levels aren't up where they should be for me to feel good. Is this a good idea adding a T3 drug. I just don't know enough about all this or how it works.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks, Lisa.


----------



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

Lisa,
Something sounds screwy with your F T-4 lab ranges, unless they are using a different unit of measurement. My lab ranges for Free T-4 are .58-1.64. 
That being said, I am also experiencing an eye problem. It is kind of hard to explain exactly how they feel, but the closest description is "burning" and red...but totally different from the kind of burning and redness I used to get with my allergies. It is just a strange feeling. My eyes also appear really dull and unresponsive. I don't have any discharge or a white film, but I definitely have the burning and redness. I don't wear contacts or glasses.
Do you have any headaches? Or a feeling of fullness in your head? Do your gums feel like they are throbbing? I feel like someone filled my head with insulation! It's a feeling of pressure coming from within my skull! I am also experiencing a swollen thyroid area that is slightly reddish compared to the rest of my neck and chest. I have Hashi's too--but all of the above problems just began a couple days ago when I started exercising for the first time in years. I can't even put my chin all the way down to my neck like I usually can. Are you fatigued more than usual, but have trouble falling asleep?

You might feel much better on some T-3...I have heard that many women are greatly helped by adding it. Don't be afraid of trying it. You might save yourself years of suffering! I hope you do!

You are blessed to have a doctor who is willing to dig a little deeper to try and help you.

Let us know how it works out...


----------

